# json reader



## hithere (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi there, i have a problem with jsoncpp static library.  So i compiled 2 months ago and it works without any problems.








						GitHub - open-source-parsers/jsoncpp: A C++ library for interacting with JSON.
					

A C++ library for interacting with JSON. Contribute to open-source-parsers/jsoncpp development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Now i recompiled the lib, (not with same flags) i forgot what flags i used and now i have 12 bytes size difference betwen the old lib and the new lib, now if i compile the source with the new lib i can't load json files anymore.
I tried to print the error but: https://prnt.sc/r5yozy ....
I have freebsd 11.3 32bit








						Screenshot
					

Captured with Lightshot




					prnt.sc
				




I don't know if i forggot a flag when i run cmake or when i build the lib.

```
cmake -DCMAKE_CXX_COMPILER=g++ -DCMAKE_CC_COMPILER=gcc -DBUILD_STATIC_LIBS=ON -G "Unix Makefiles"
```


----------



## unitrunker (Feb 22, 2020)

I avoid library dependencies by using a header only parser.









						GitHub - nlohmann/json: JSON for Modern C++
					

JSON for Modern C++. Contribute to nlohmann/json development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Just #include and you're done.


----------



## hithere (Feb 23, 2020)

I can't change the code now...


----------

